# Looking for fisherman 12/1-12/5



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Will be off work 12/1-12/5 looking for someone interested in fishing that week. Flat bottom boat fish chocolate bastrop christmas bay and all water in that area. I use bait and mostly drift fish.If interested PM me with your phone #

Jeff


----------

